# Sako L61R Finnbear 7mm Rem Mag



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

I have this rifle I am looking to trade for somehting else would love an AR more specifically a Remington R15 but im not to picky gun has a Luepold Vari-x 3 scope on it open to alot though not only an AR let me know these guns arent cheap so shoot me similiar value.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

PM sent.


----------

